# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  Za mame izdajalice: koliko mlijeka se izdajete dnevno?

## roses

Imam sincica 20 dana starog, ali ne sise efikasno, pa je poceo gubiti na tezini. Zbog toga mi je preporucena dohrana sa AD + MM. Međutim, trebalo mi je vremena da savladam ručno izdajanje jer mi sa pupicom uopce nije islo, a rucno tako tako. Sada se izdajem cca svakih 1-2 sata i u okviru 24h uspijem se izdati cca 70ml. Trenutno kikac papa 7 obroka u 24h od cca 40-60ml. Prema navedenom, a ja se uspijem izdati samo za 1 njegov obrok.  :Sad: 

Interesira me koliko vam je bilo potrebno vremena da se izdajanjem postigne kolicina mlijeka koja ce u potpunosti zadovoljiti potrebe bebe? dani? tjedni?
Da li je bitna i kolicina u 1 izdajanju? Ako da, da li se ta kolicina moze s vremenom povecati i na koji nacin?
Da li postoji nacin na koji mogu povecati kolicinu mlijeka kako bi moj kikac pio vise mog mlijeka, a manje AD?

Kuzim da proizvodnja mlijeka ide po principu ponude i potraznje, ali ono sto mi nije jasno da li se ucestalim izdajanjem povecava kolicina mlijeka 1 izdajanja npr. ako sada za 1 izdajanje prikupim 10ml, da li će s vremenom se ta količina povečati na 20 ili 30 ili 40...ml?

----------


## Linda

Draga roses, dobrodošla na forum i čestitke na sinčiću  :Smile: 

Što se tiče izdajanja, jako je teško unaprijed prognozirati, jer se mogućnost izdajanja razlikuje od žene do žene i ne ovisi o količini mlijeka, već količina mlijeka ovisi o mogućnosti izdajanja.
Da budem jasnija.. neke žene bez problema mogu postići da im se izdajanjem mlijeko otpusti i u tom slučaju će se nakon svakog izdajanja proizvesti ista količina mlijeka koja je iz dojke izašla.
Neke žene teže postižu otpuštanje izdajalicom, pa si mogu pomoći toplim oblozima, opuštanjem u ugodnoj atmosferi, pogledom na bebu, bebinim dodirom, blizinom.. 
A ima i žena koje nikako ne uspijevaju izdojiti ni kap.. žena koje su godinama uspješno dojile, ali njihovo tijelo ne uspijeva reagirati na stimuliranje izdajanjem, već isključivo na bebino dojenje.

Dakle, stvar je vrlo individualna i ovisi o puno toga..

Ako imaš poteškoće s izdajanjem, logično je da će s vremenom količina mlijeka biti sve manja i sad je pravi čas da to spriječiš.
Ispričaj mi kako je dojenje išlo od početka i kako ste došli do izdajanja. Ako sam dobro shvatila, beba dobiva samo bočicu, ne doji uopće? Koliko ima mokrih i pokakanih pelena u danu? Kakvog je općeg stanja?
Jesi li razmišljala o tome da pokušaš vratiti bebu na dojku? To je moguće uz puno strpljenja i upornosti, ali jednom kad uspijete, količina mlijeka ti je zagarantirana. Ako želiš, reći ću ti što i kako, da sad ne duljim..

Ukoliko bi ipak radiije ostala na "starom" režimu, pokušaj kako sam gore napisala - izdajaj što češće, u opuštajućoj, toploj, ugodnoj atmosferi, neka beba bude pored tebe.. tijekom izdajanja stavi tople obloge na dojke, jer toplina pomaže da se mliječni kanalići rašire i mlijeko se lakše otpušta. Potiči što više tjelesni kontakt s bebom, po mogućnosti koža na kožu, probajte zajedničko spavanje, kupanje, opuštanje pred tv-om, dok čitaš knjigu, pričaš s prijateljicom.. neka beba bude što više uz tebe, uz tvoje dojke.. nošenje u marami ili slingu također može biti od koristi. Za dodatno povećanje količine mlijeka, nakon izdojene zadnje kapi, preporuča se izdajanje u prazno još 2 minute.


Javi se s odgovorima, pa ćemo vidjeti što dalje.

----------


## jelenkić

Ja sam se izdajala do djetetovog 4.mjeseca jer nije htio ni vidjeti cicu. Izdajala sam se električnom izdajalicom svakih 2 sata, u početku, nekih mjesec dana mi je bilo malo "na knap" mlijeka, jedva bi stigla izdojiti za obrok, kako i ti kažeš, ali nakon tog perioda počelo mi je navirati puno mlijeka, po izdajanju je čak znalo doći i do pola litre, ne uvijek, najčešće oko 250 ml svakih 2-3 sata tako da sam mlijeko i zamrzavala i bacala. Nakon 3,5-4 mj je napokon, na moje olakšanje prihvatio cicu i količina mlijeka se postepeno prilagođavala njegovim potrebama. Sad je 13 mj i dojimo navečer i po noći. I uvijek sam se izdajala do zadnje kapi, s ručnom nisam nikako mogla i zglobovi bi me boljeli jer su moja izdajanja trajala i po sat vremena. To mi je bilo strašno stresno razdoblje.

----------


## vidra

evo mog iskustva.
rodila sam veeeelikog momka, 4370, puno i stalno gladnog, a u mene nakon carskog i još nekih problema, još osmi dan izlazio je samo kolostrum. i to neki narančasti, patronažna je rekla da to nikad nije vidila. mlijeka nigdje.

maleni je već u bolnici izgubio pola kila jer sam pokušavala samo dojiti.
na kraju mi je ped prijetila i da nećemo izać iz bolnice.
kako mi to nije prvo dijete i prvi problemi s dojenjem, ja sam znala da mogu i samo sam čekala da dođem doma. u svoj mir i ritam.

iz bolnice smo došli 7. dan po porodu, isto toliko nisam oka sklopila, a on je od iznemoglosti (i gladi) spavao stalno. morala sam ga i po pola sata budit za hranjenje. a budila sam ga svako tri sata. dan - noć. u međuvremenu ja nisam spavala. već se izdajala, uprazno, nije izlazilo ništa, ni patronažna mi nije mogla pomoći.
imala sam ritam: probudim maloga, stavim ga na sisu, on vuče uprazno dokle može, dam mu onih par izdojenih mililitara što sam skupila od prethodnog podoja, nakon toga ponudim bočicu, on zaspe, ja se opet izdajam i onda tako stalno ukrug. 24 sata bez prestanka, navijala sam sebi sat za izdajanje.

a na obje dojke izvukla bih tek 20ml.
no nisam odustajala jer sam znala da mogu. i da mlijeka ima i da će doći, ne mora u izdajalicu, mali će kad ojača sebi navući.
više sam suza imala nego kapi mlijeka izdojenoga, ajme kad se sjetim.
satrala sam se. polako sam mu ukidala po jednu bočicu jer sam znala da se ne smijem oslanjat na ad.
i nakon SAMO 15 dana nespavanja i izdajanja mi smo ostali samo na dojenju.
svaki dan s podojem više, makar trajao satima, mi je bio kao da sam se popela na mt. everest.
nije to, doduše, bilo uspješno i opušteno dojenje, stalno je bio na meni, navukli smo i soor i ragade i sve što ima u poteškoćama u dojenju, ali smo uspjeli.

slične sam probleme imala i s prvom curicom. 
s njom čak nisam ni kupila ad, na kraju sam se od umora i razbolila, ali vrijedilo je.

oboje su jako malo dobili prvi mjesec na težini, ona 300g, on samo 200, ali na sreću imam super pedijatra koji je gledao opće stanje djeteta i također vjerovao da ćemo uspjeti.

eto, samo da vidiš da i ako ne izlazi ništa izdajanjem, ima koristi, samo probaj se što manje oslanjat na bocu, ukidaj jer ti svaki dan više s njom u biti znači korak natrag za uspješno dojenje.
treba samo malo stisnit zube. malo žešće  :Cool:

----------


## Stijena

moje, skoro jednogodišnje iskustvo izdajanja, govori da se količina mlijeka može povećati samo i isključivo upornim i što češćim izdajanjem 
ja sam svojedobno prvih par mjeseci djeteta (naša priča je standardna i počinje sa 17 dana inkubatora i razdvojenosti) izdajala toliko da je pokrivalo ukupne potrebe hranjenja 80-120 ml, a kasnije i po litru dnevno  :Shock:  (sad zvuči zastrašujuće, ali eto)
ali postigla sam to isključivo upornošću u prvim danima po porodu, a naravno, i  kasnije iako mi je svaki dan dolazilo da odustanem, ali, eto nešto me držalo - ne znam ni sama što, odnosno pretpostavljam  :Smile: 

tome sam podredila svoj ukupni život, čak i  unatoč obvezama sa starijim djetetom, i izdajala najmanje svaka dva sata tijekom cijelog dana, pa u početku i kroz noć, a nakon par mjeseci sam noć pokrivala tako što sam izdojila kasno navečer i dizala se rano ujutro - sve u svemu odlučila sam da mi je to najvažanij posao jer ionako nemam pametnije posla :D

u svakom slučaju, s obzirom da je to stvarno jako naporano i vrlo je lako odustati, preporuka je svakako da se isplati biti uporan s vraćanjem na dojenje ako je ikako moguće (mi se, nažalost, nismo mogli vratiti jer kod nas dojenje nikad nije ni profunkcioniralo)

----------


## roses

Hvala Linda na čestitkama.

Dakle, ja sam se već konzultirala preko SOS telefona, ali kao što je moja sugovornica rekla "bilo je tada za mene previše informacija", pa sam se odlučila javiti preko foruma. 
Maleni je rođen sa 3250g, a otpušten iz bolnice sa 2920g. U tjedan dana je spao na 2800g. Od rođenja do najniže težine bio je samo na prsima - ponekad i po čitav dan. 
Patronažna mi je prva predložila AD, a ja nisam mogla vjerovati svojim ušima, pa sam se uputila u bolnicu da ga pregleda pedijatar, da nije nešto drugo.
Još jedan detalj, večer prije otpuštanja iz bolnice, dobio je novorođenačku žuticu i spavao bi i po 5 sati. Kako mi je to prvo dijete, bilo mi ga je teško buditi kad tako lijepo spava, a nisam ni pratila koliko obroka papa jer sam ga uvijek hranila na zahtjev - misleći da se priroda za sve pobrinula i da bebica zna kad je gladno i koliko joj hrane treba.

Ped u bolnici je također preporučio nadohranu MM + AD, ali u kombinaciji prvo dojka, a onda nadohrana. Kako su mu se omjeri ADa povečavali, zabrinula sam se što će biti sa MM, pa sam počela ulagati više truda u izdajanje. Ispočetka je bilo teško jer sa aparatičem se nisam saživjela, a ručno mi je bilo teško stisnuti svoja bolna prsa, a morala sam. U početku sam se izdajala po 5-10ml, da bi u 2 dana došla na 20ml po izdajanju. Ujedno pijem čajem za poticanje izlučivanja mlijeka (komorač, anis i kim) i izgleda da funkcionira.
Međutim, to je još uvijek malo da bi dostigla njegove zahtjeve od cca 40-60ml, a katkad i 80ml.

Što se tiće pelena. Kad je bio samo na prsima, imao je više pišanih pelelna nego kakanih. Moja greška da si nisam takve stvari odmah počela bilježiti i pratiti (kad me na to nitko nije prethodno upozorio). Uglavnom, uspoređujući sa sadašnjim stanjem, prije dohrane, puno manje je kakao, skoro pa ništa (toliko da se pojavila žuta mrlja na peleni), a pišao je sigurno samo nisam sigurno koliko. Sada smo već tjedan dana na dohrani MM + AD i broj pišanih pelena je 6-8, a broj kakanih je 3-4. Kakane pelene su stvarno kakane, ima se što za vidjeti.

Danas smo odabrali i stalnog pedijatra, koji bi me još dodatno zbunio !??!!? Da mi je dijete još uvijek pothranjeno jer mu na leđima još uvijek malo visi koža ispod koje bi trebalo biti masnog tkiva. Reće mi da ukinem stavljanje na prsa i da mu nudim samo bočicu u kombinaciji MM + AD. Ne slažem se ped da ukinem prsa jer mali voli biti na prsima, ako ništa drugo barem za utjehu i nježnost i maženje. U tjedan dana s dohranom dobio je 280g (sa 2800g sada je na 3080g). 

Želja mi je da s vremenom pređemo na samo dojenje, ali pretpostavljam da prethodno mali treba dobiti još na kilaži, a ja na količini mlijeka. Preko SOS-a su mi preporučili postepeno ukidanje bočice kad bebać dostigne svoju porođajnu težinu. Međutim, zabrinula sam se kad sam uvidjela da izdajanjem nemam dovoljno mlijeka da mu ponudim u jednom njegovom obroku. To je bio problem i kad je bio samo na prsima. Prema tome, odlučila sam da izdajanjem povečam količinu, kako bi bila sigurna da dijete stvarno može zadovoljiti svoje potrebe i da mi ne visi na prsima po 2-3sata jer ništa ne može izvuči i da onda od umora i gladi samo zaspe (što je bio slučaj u prvom tjednu).

Nadam se da sam ovim podužim postom odgovorila na večinu vaših pitanja. Ako su ostala još neka neodogvorena, molim vas da mi ih naglasite te svakako očekujem vaš savjet jer iskreno, nisam sigurna što činiti, nova sam u tome, a voljela bi dojiti, pa barem 1 god.

----------


## jelena.O

> moje, skoro jednogodišnje iskustvo izdajanja, govori da se količina mlijeka može povećati samo i isključivo upornim i što češćim izdajanjem


 i moje je sikustvo takvo, s time da sam ja nažmikala požamasnu svotu i za jelo i frižider, zdrobila 2 izdajalice,dok nisam došla u grif

----------


## Stijena

nisam ni savjetnica, ni liječnik, ali mislim da imam dovoljno iskustva jer sam bila u sličnim situacijama, dvaput

za povećanje proizvodnje dobro je i vući "na suho", bilo izdajalicom, bilo da dijete vuče, kad već hoće jer se time stimulira proizvodnja

ova kilaža, meni osobno (iako ponavljam da ni izbliza nisam medicinske struke, već ja to iskustveno) uopće ne djeluje toliko prestrašno jer moji su bili: 
stariji rođen s 2600 g doma došao s 2500 g, 
a manji rođen s 2380, otpušten iz rodilišta s 2400 i to jedva na moj zahtjev jer su 10 dana čekali da dosegne 2500 i čim smo došli doma i samo na bočici s izdojenim smo bez ikakvih problema u par dana uspjeli dostići i tih 2500 i  sve mjere koje smo trebali

čak se sjećam da je pedica na prvom pregledu kad je maleni dosegao 3600 pitala zašto izdajam, a ne dojim i kad sam rekla da su mi u rodilištu savjetovali nek nastavim s izdajanjem jer je beba premalena da sama vuče komentirala da sad gromada s 3600 ne može nikako biti premalena ili preslaba i neka samo forsiram na cicu jer mu ništa neće biti ako i ne dobije koji mililitar na vrijeme

ovo govorim čisto zato jer se dijete očito ne može izgladniti preko noći
dakako da treba pratiti kilažu i da treba reagirati na konstantni ili veći gubitak, ali svakako ne treba skakati s ad na prvu

----------


## roses

Stijena, hvala ti na riječima potpore. Tvoj životni primjer mi je samo još veći poticaj da budem uporna i da ostvarim ono što sam zamislila, a to je: izdajanjem postići dovoljnu količinu svog mlijeka kako bi bila sigurna da mi dijete ne plaće zbog gladi (odnosno smanjti, a vremenom ukinuti AD). Kako kombiniram dojenje sa bočicom, nadam se dojenju u punom radnom vremenu.

Jučerašnjim danom, pokazao se i mali napredak: kad sam se javila na ovaj forum u 24h sam se mogla izdojiti samo 70ml, a jučerašnjim danom sam prikupila 125ml  :Smile: )))))

Curke, hvala na podršci!

----------


## vidra

bravo! samo tako nastavi. ja misli da je najvažnije da je mama uporna, a ti jesi.

----------


## Stijena

vidjet ćeš da će ti se količina iz dana u dan sve više povećavati, samo moraš biti uporna, a isplatit će se! :Love: 
i non-stop ga stavljaj na cicu kad već voli
i ja sam svog stavljala, iako ni izbliza nikad nije primio kak spada, samo se mazio i brljao

----------


## sss

Moji su bili nedonoščad i nisu mogli dojiti pa sam i ja krenula s izdajanjem, prvo 1,5 mjesec koliko su bili u bolnici, a zatim i doma, ukupno 7 mjeseci. Prvih dana sam izdojila 20-40 ml u jednom izdajanju, svaka 3 sata. Polako se to povećavalo, možda do 100 ml odjednom. Kod kuće sam prvo izdajala svaka 3-4 sata, a nakon nekih 2 mjeseca sam ustalila ritam na svakih 6 sati po 200-tinjak ml (nekad i do 250), uglavnom oko 1 litru dnevno. 
Nakon onoga što sam vidjela u sobi za izdajanje u bolnici tijekom 1,5 mjesec, a vidjela sam puno mama, mislim da dosta žena ne zna pravilno izdajati, a nema im tko pokazati. Kad koristiš izdajalicu, najvažnije je ne pumpati kao lud, u kratkim i brzim potezima, jer to nije učinkovito. Treba stiskati polako, pazeći da se napravi vakuum, tek kad izdajalica izvuče bradavicu onako udugačko i neprirodno za vidjeti, znači da je ''uhvatilo''. Tad se ručica stisne i drži stisnuta sve dok mlijeko izlazi u tankom mlazu. Tek kad se mlaz prekine, stisnuti opet. U isto vrijeme treba palcem druge ruke lagano potiskivati od vanjske strane dojke prema bradavici, pa promijeniti mjesto, dok se ne ''obiđe'' cijela dojka. Tako se dojka dobro i potpuno prazni i nećeš se umoriti od izdajanja kao da si kopala  :Smile: 
Eto, nadam se da sam malo pomogla i sretno s dojenjem.

----------


## Linda

Hvala ti na detaljnom odgovoru, sad je puno toga jasnije.
Prije svega, glavno da je maleni dobro i to neka ti za sad bude glavni cilj. Nemoj si predbacivati što neke stvari nisi znala ranije, učinila si najbolje što si znala i super da si na vrijeme došla na mjesto gdje ćeš dobiti ispravne savjete i podršku. Drago mi je da ti se javile cure s iskustvom i ohrabrile te.

Pokušat ću ti sistematski raščlaniti što ti je dalje činiti.
1. Praćenje da beba dobiva dovoljno mlijeka
Bez obzira na kombiniranje dojenja i dohrane, nastavi pratiti pokakane i mokre pelene, broj i izgled. Izgled stolice će ti biti znak udjela tvog mlijeka – zlatno-žuta boja, senfaste konzistencije, bez neugodnog mirisa – takva je kakica isključivo dojene bebe. Prati opće stanje: da ima razdoblja kad je budan, da u to vrijeme bude živahan, da prati pogledom, koža i sluznice oko očiju i usta su vlažne, hidratizirane, nema temperaturu, fontanela nije jako udubljena. U 24 sata mora imati najmanje 8-12 obroka – podoji da budu učinkoviti (vidiš da guta, osjećaš da se mlijeko otpušta, dojenje je ritmično, a vide se stanke za gutanje, ne samo cuclanje). Ne preskakati noćno dojenje – buditi dijete! Noću je razina prolaktina najveća i najviše se mlijeka stvara.

2. Opuštanje i poticanje kontakta
Odlično je da i dalje nudiš dojku, samo tako nastavi, što češće i što više. Koristi svaku priliku da dojka i beba budu blizu.. vidim da ti je ovo prvo dijete, pa imaš svo vrijeme svijeta da se posvetiš samo njemu i pokušaj to vrijeme pretvoriti u vrijeme za nježnost, opuštanje i uživanje, ne prvenstveno u borbu za dojenje. Tvoje emotivno stanje utječe na otpuštanje mlijeka, što opet utječe na daljnju proizvodnju mlijeka.. beba osjeća kad si nemirna i u strahu i probaj to svesti na minimum. Puno se mazite, nosite, kupajte se zajedno, što više kontakta kože na kožu, spavajte zajedno, opuštaj se kako god tebi najbolje odgovara, a u to vrijeme neka beba bude uz tebe, na tebi.. 

3. Dojenje samo na dojci!
Nipošto ukidanje dohrane, već dohranjivanje na bilo koji drugi način osim bočicom. Zašto je bočica neprijatelj dojenja? Zato što je istovremeno i slična dojci i totalno različita. Slična je po tome što na bočici dijete siše i zadovoljava svoj instinkt za sisanjem, koji bi da nema bočice zadovoljavalo sisanjem na dojci. Različita je jer je sama tehnika sisanje drukčija, mlaz je ujednačen, lakše dolazi do mlijeka, ne treba se truditi.. Dakle, NE bočica, niti duda, niti bilo kakvo drugo sisanje osim dojke. Kako onda dohranjivati?

4. Dohranjivanje alternativnim načinima
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?TekstID=96&Tekst2ID=238&Show=2396
u ovom tekstu je sve detaljno opisano, pa nema smisla da ja ovdje duljim, samo ću ti napomenuti da ne odustaneš na prvu i da ne očekuješ da će ići glatko kao s bočicom. Daj vremena i sebi i bebi da savladate tehniku koja vam najviše odgovara, ne žali živaca i prolivenog mlijeka.. isplatit će se.

5. Izdajanje nakon svakog obroka, pa makar u prazno, 2 minute nakon zadnje kapi mlijeka.

6. I na kraju.. skoro pa najvažnije..
Radi sve ono što vidiš da ti odgovara: ako ti se čini da čaj od komorača djeluje, samo ga pij, ako ti čitanje drugih iskustava pomaže, samo nastavi.. ako te netko živcira kritikama ili savjetima za koje znaš da nisu ispravi, ne slušaj ih. Tko god svojim komentarima ulijeva sumnju u tebe, otpili ga.. slušaj svoj instinkt, prati bebu i nećeš pogriješiti.

Javi se kad god imaš potrebu.
O smanjivanju i ukidanju ad ćemo kad za to dože vrijeme. Za sad je ovo i više nego dovoljno. Dan po dan i samo pozitivno.
 :Smile:

----------


## roses

> mislim da dosta žena ne zna pravilno izdajati, a nema im tko pokazati.


Istina, ja sam se na početku mučila sa izdajalicom. Boljelo je jače nego kad me malac primio za cicu. Već  sam htjela vratiti posuđenu izdajalicu prijateljici, ali nakon što sam pročitala tvoje upute, pomislila sam - idem počušati još jednom (ne znam po koji put) i moram priznati da je to bilo novo iskustvo: bezbolno i obilno tj. izdojila sam barem 5-10% više mlijeka neko što bi se izdojila ručno.

Hvala na savjetima i uputama.  :Smile: )

Slažem se, da u bolnici nitko ti ništa ne pokaže niti neda nikakve upute da li radiš ispravno ili krivo. Meni je došla m.sestra provjerila dojke i rekla je da su odlične pune mlijeka, a bradavice stvorene za dojenje, a onda tjedan nakon toga - bebać pada na težini, manjak mlijeka, stres, depresija....

Na žalost, još uvijek nisam jako puno napredovala. Ima trenutaka kad se izdojim po 40ml/izdoj, a ima trenutaka kad se izdojim samo 20ml/izdoj. Mislim da to najviše ovisi o tome što sam uglavnom sama sa bebaćem i moram brinuti za svoju uravnoteženu prehranu, ispijanje velike količine vode, a u posljednje vrijeme mi to nekako ne ide od ruke jer je bebać ćesto na cici i izgubim osjećaj za vrijeme za izdajanja. Ujedno, često se dogodi da mi bebać ne dozvoli da odem na WC, a kamoli da jedem i imam redovite obroke. Kako ste vi rješavale takve situacije?

Suprug mi je podrška i uskaće kad može, ali netko mora zarađivati za život, zar ne? Pa, u popodnevnim satima i vikedom se uvijek nadam da će malca preuzeti suprug da se ja malo odmorim, a kad onda to nikako ne ide jer malac jednostavno ne voli biti u tatinom naručju i nervozno vrišti dok ga ja ne primim ponovno u naručje i/ili ga uspavam.
Definitivno je teško i moram priznati da me trenutno drže samo male sitnice koje mi bude nadu kao npr. kad se izdojim ml više od prethodnog izdajanja.

----------


## magdalenaa

kao prvo sve vas lijepo pozdravljam i molim vas za savjet,naime ja se isto izdajem i svoju Miu hranim na bočicu,mojim mlijekom,krenula je dohrana,ide tako-tako i sad ,htjela bih joj početi davat rižine pahuljice sa svojim mlijekom ali kako ?na bočicu sa većom rupom ,jer ona neželi na žlicu da jede  nevečer,,,a strah me da nebi počela odbijati moje mlijeko samo zato što joj želim dat r.pah.iz boce ijako su otvori na dudama  različiti,

----------


## Boxica

> kao prvo sve vas lijepo pozdravljam i molim vas za savjet,naime ja se isto izdajem i svoju Miu hranim na bočicu,mojim mlijekom,krenula je dohrana,ide tako-tako i sad ,htjela bih joj početi davat rižine pahuljice sa svojim mlijekom ali kako ?na bočicu sa većom rupom ,jer ona neželi na žlicu da jede nevečer,,,a strah me da nebi počela odbijati moje mlijeko samo zato što joj želim dat r.pah.iz boce ijako su otvori na dudama različiti,


a koliko ti je stara malička?
pa za početak joj daj u toku dana pahuljice na žlicu, nemoj navečer ako neće žlicu navečer...kad se navikne na okus, probaj dati navečer ako tako hoćeš...

inaće moj I. ima godinu dana i dalje prije spavanja pojede samo mlijeko na bočicu

----------


## jelena.O

e vidiš ja sam svog klinca hranila s svojim mlijekom godinu dana iz flaše i nikad nije jeo ništ iz nje osim mlijeka, mislim da ti nije pametno to skupa mučkat unutra. Stavi radije na tanjur pa kolko ide ide  kolko ne na flašu samo mlijeko. neka deca stvarno ne žele drugačije. Ubaci skuhanu rižu i promučkaj s svojim mlijekom.

----------


## magdalenaa

ima 6 i pol mj., i laganini jede  voće,povrće na žlicu pa popije vodu iz one  čaše sa kljunom, (zna razliku od one iz koje pije mlijeko)a nekad i iz obične čaše, za sada joj miksam hranu,

----------


## Blekonja

ni moja M. ni s mojim mlijekom ni sad sa AD-om ne želi jesti ništa osim njega samog, probali par puta i ne ide, neće ih čak ni na žlicu (ali ne bi ni ja  :Grin:  nekako su mi bljak)

----------


## Blekonja

i ja sam isključivo izdajala do M.-nog 8 mjeseca i kada je krenula dohrana i kad sam M. probala dati riž. pah. stavila sam joj dudu s većom rupom, bunila se pa sam mislila prvi put da joj je prebrzo pa zato neće, drugi put isto nije htjela sa manjom rupom, onda sam zaključila da neće jer joj je gusto pa mora puno vući, a treći put sam probala u tanjur, ni to nije prošlo, zaključak - ne voli ih, probaj kombinirat dude, probaj tanjur, možda uspije, a možda ih samo ne voli  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## magdalenaa

jeeeee, danas je pojela par žlica pahuljica sa mojim mlijeko, probat ću joj dat i večeras,,,,,,u svakom slučaju-hvala vam na odgovorima..........

----------


## Pepita

Uh izdajanje...moja bolna točka pa stoga ne mogu nigdje mrdnuti od bebice...
Ne volim izdajati i rijetko kad se odvajam od bebice, ali da moram...ne mogu više od 20 ml izdojiti niti da sanjam.
Odustala sam i pronašla alternativu u hitnim situacijama.
Prije par dana sam morala hitno na jedan sastanak pa sam prijateljicu koja doji svoju curicu od 5 mjeseci užicala jedan podoj.
Mislim da je to bila najbolja alternativa, kad je već moralo biti tako.

Prije nego odučim opet ostati trudna mislim da ću na edukaciju zvana "izdajanje"  :Smile:

----------


## Blekonja

> Uh izdajanje...moja bolna točka pa stoga ne mogu nigdje mrdnuti od bebice...
> Ne volim izdajati i rijetko kad se odvajam od bebice, ali da moram...ne mogu više od 20 ml izdojiti niti da sanjam.
> Odustala sam i pronašla alternativu u hitnim situacijama.
> Prije par dana sam morala hitno na jedan sastanak pa sam prijateljicu koja doji svoju curicu od 5 mjeseci užicala jedan podoj.
> Mislim da je to bila najbolja alternativa, kad je već moralo biti tako.
> 
> Prije nego odučim opet ostati trudna mislim da ću na edukaciju zvana "izdajanje"



Pepita evo ja besplatno educiram, ja sam izdajala u tri puta u danu preko litre (naravno ne toliko od samog početka), javi se  :Grin:

----------


## MarijaL

> Pepita evo ja besplatno educiram, ja sam izdajala u tri puta u danu preko litre (naravno ne toliko od samog početka), javi se


Blekonja jel ti se mogu javt za savjet i kako?  :Smile:  I ja želim litricu dnevno hahahaha :D

----------


## snupi

ja se izdajam 11 mjeseci ali od 6 mjeseca dodajem i ad jer nemam toliko mlijeka da bi moje dijete bilo sito, prije sam izadajala 500 ml po danu sad sam na nekih 300 jer ako se vratim na posao mogla se budem izdajati ujuto  i navecer!Litru nisam uspjela nikad izdojiti sretna sam  kaj sam mogla i toliko! Vecina mama odustane nakon prvog mjeseca jer im se ne da stiskati izadjalicu!

----------


## boss

ja sam ko krava muzara izdajala oko 350 ml na svaka 3 sata , tj negdje  2,5  litre dnevno , to je bilo kad su imalli 5 mjeseci . a kad prskocim podoj znala sam i po pola litre izdojiti . stvarno sam bila krava muzara u tom periodu prije uvodjenja dohrane kad se samo sjetim.

----------


## alma_itd

Ja sam se izdajala 17 mjeseci. U pocetku svaka 2 sata(4mjeseca), a onda 4 puta dnevno. Prvo jutarnje izdajanje je bilo 330ml a ostala tri, oko 270ml.

----------


## zutaminuta

Djeca su mi drugi put u mjesec dana prehlađena. Mali ima lagane simptome, ali mala je zakurila, cendra cijelo jutro. Pakao.
Prestala sam je dojiti prije par mjeseci. Jutros mi je palo na pamet da se izdajam i dam joj mlijeka u šalicu kada je prehlađena da skratimo to mučenje. Ali ne mogu ništa izdojiti. Prije sam mogla po 50ml min kada bi krenuo refleks otpuštanja. Ali sada nikako. Maksimalno 10ml tek toliko da stane u mini šalicu.

----------


## jelena.O

A zakaj i nju ne staviš na cicu

----------


## zutaminuta

Stvara osjećaj snažne iritacije.

----------


## Kaae

Pokusavaj, ali s obzirom da ne izdajas svo ovo vrijeme, za ocekivati je da neces izdojiti nista. Tako nekako to ide.

(Odmah da napomenem, ovo ne znaci da neke zene jednostavno ne mogu izdajati, vec je stvar u tome da je tesko izdajati ovako odjednom.)

----------


## Zenii

Ja se isključivo izdajam i zamrzavam. Mali je od rođenja u bolnici i zbog velikih zdravstvenih teškoća još uvijek ne može dobiti moje mlijeko. Ja sam skoro odustala od izdajanja i došlo je do toga da dnevno nekih 50 ml izdojim. Ako bih probala opet češće, recimo svaka 2 h, hoće li se opet povećati proizvodnja i kroz koji period?

----------


## Kaae

Hoce, ali tesko je napamet reci kad. Mozda za dan, dva, mozda nakon vise dana. No nema konkretnog razloga zasto se ne bi povecala, ako se poveca potraznja.

----------


## jelena.O

Povećati će se količina, meni je isto na početku bilo tek tolko s njegovih,, 8-10 mjeseci dogurala sam do 800ml.istina treba znati tehniku, i dobar položaj ruku. Ja sam dve izdajalice potrgala, ali imala sam sreću jer su mi uvoznici dali taj potrgani dio. Samo da napomenem moj nije htio piti nikakva mlijeka, a na cici se tresao.
Sad je to sesnaestogodisnjak s svojih 184 cm.

----------


## Nicol 27

Postovani
Ovdje sam nova.Beba nije prihvatila dojku,nije znala vuci padala na kilazi, zavrsilia i na ad sa koje sam je uspjesno skinula, sad samo jede moje izdojeno pa sam uvela iskljucivo samo izdajanje! izdajam se skoro 3 tj i navukla sam mlijeko na 250 ml iz obe dojke. Izdajam sa el.dvostrukom izdajalicom. Zanima me jer sad uvijek kada izdajam moram izdojit do tih 250 ml ili moze i manje ..strah me da ne dode do zastoja i mastitisa ako dovoljno ne izdojim! Koliko vremenski se treba dugo izdajat? 
Nebi htjela da jis vise navucem mlijeka a imam ga i previse za sada..beba je stara mj i pol dana.

----------


## Nicol 27

Postovani isljucivo se izdajam 3 tj.mala je inace bila na prsima..nije dobivala na kilazi.zavrsila i na ad kojeg smo uspjesno izbacili. Mlijeko sam navukla do 250 ml po podoju. Izdajam se svaka 4h
Zanima me dal moram sad svaki put izdojit tih 250 ml ili moze bit i manje? Da ne dode do zastoja i upale, tog me strah. Izdajam sa el.dvostrukom.koliko vremenski dugo se treba izdajat sa njom?? Bojim se da ne navucem jos vise mlijeka bespotrebno sto je uveliko i previse za sad. Beba stara mjesec i pol dana

----------


## Anka91

Bolje izdoji koliko ima da ti se nebi s vremenom kolicina smanjila,beba ce svaki dan biti sve veca i trebat ce joj vise mljeka. Ako nemoze sve sada pojesti imas opciju zamrzavanja mljeka moze stajati i do 3 mj tako da nemoras nista baciti. Moj bebac ima sada 1 mj i 10 dana i pije 125 ml svaka 3 sata. Isto se iskljucivo izdajam

----------


## Kaae

Ako iskljucivo izdajas, izdajaj svaka 3 sata, ili cesce, po 15 minuta svaku stranu. Ne znam koju izdajalicu imas, ali recimo s Medelom bi pravilno bilo 2-3 minute na brzom ciklusu i onda 15 minuta na ciklusu bas za izdajanje, gdje ce izdajalica ritmicki izvlaciti mlijeko. To bi bio raspored za uspjesno odrzavanje laktacije i prehrane bebe iskljucivo izdojenim majcinim mlijekom. Viskove smrzavaj, a o nacinu procitaj ovdje: http://www.roda.hr/portal/dojenje/op...g-mlijeka.html  Svakako nije tocna informacija da mlijeko moze stajati samo do 3 mjeseca.

Ponekad ces morati izdajati vise, kako bi navukla mlijeko za dijete koje pocinje traziti vise.

----------


## Anka91

Eto ja se izvinjavam na netocnoj informaciji samo sam htjela reci da ima i opcija smrzavanja da se nemora bacati. Ja izdajam rucnom izdajalicom pa navucem taman toliko koliko mu treba za obrok,nebude viska

----------

